# Bidding first ever (small) commercial lot...Help!



## BrutusHD (Oct 8, 2018)

Hello everyone, I'm bidding my first ever commercial lot here in Sudbury, Ontario, Canada. Looking for any tips or figures when bidding on this property. I will be using a Polaris Brutus Diesel with a 62" snow blower on the front. I'm thinking of purchasing the snow plow attachment for $2800.

Snow needs to be blown over the retaining wall at the back of the property or piled anywhere there is grass or ditch with no trees.

Here are some specs:

- Parking lot 7300 Square feet
- Walkways 600 Square feet (shovel or single stage only)
- Sudbury averages 274cm of snowfall every year

I was thinking based on my residential properties:

$4849.00 + Tax for clearing of the lot and walkways
$299.99 + Tax for sanding/salting of walkways
$????.?? + Tax for sanding of lot

Any help is appreciated!!!


----------



## norb5150 (Oct 3, 2015)

You charge tax in Canada for snow maintenance? Round here in Pennsyltucky they say they can't tax rain in any form. I know they would if they could... Now if they see this man! I'll loose all my 3 customers


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Cm?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BrutusHD said:


> Hello everyone, I'm bidding my first ever commercial lot here in Sudbury, Ontario, Canada. Looking for any tips or figures when bidding on this property. I will be using a Polaris Brutus Diesel with a 62" snow blower on the front. I'm thinking of purchasing the snow plow attachment for $2800.
> 
> Snow needs to be blown over the retaining wall at the back of the property or piled anywhere there is grass or ditch with no trees.
> 
> ...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ooop's You need to be careful were you blow snow, you can't blow snow on somebody else's property or where water flow could effect the property. You may just be blowing it back over that wall. With the ridiculous specs by the snow wizard, The wizard just made a $60.00 job without sidewalk and salt into a $200.00 job. Stay high looks like you got a problem client. Good Luck. lowred:


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cjames808 said:


> Cm?


I think that's 107 inches. But my math skills are average at best.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

BrutusHD said:


> Hello everyone, I'm bidding my first ever commercial lot here in Sudbury, Ontario, Canada. Looking for any tips or figures when bidding on this property. I will be using a Polaris Brutus Diesel with a 62" snow blower on the front. I'm thinking of purchasing the snow plow attachment for $2800.
> 
> Snow needs to be blown over the retaining wall at the back of the property or piled anywhere there is grass or ditch with no trees.
> 
> ...


With that much snow a year, with that retaining wall in the rear, you may be trucking out snow during the season.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

FredG said:


> You need to be careful were you blow snow, you can't blow snow on somebody else's property


This reminded me of @Philbilly2 video. Gary was pretty upset about the snow on his property!


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Snow over the wall is a no go. That's right onto the neighbors flowerbeds. You can't do it, you might end up dealing with someone like this.


----------



## BrutusHD (Oct 8, 2018)

The garden at the top of the retaining wall is part of a hill that was dug out for the extra parking at the back of the building. The garden is their offices property so some should be fine to go there. There's lots of sand and **** in the mulch from all the other companies piling snow there


----------



## norb5150 (Oct 3, 2015)

Figure out your hourly rate for what you want to make x how long it will take you to do the plowing. Then figure in your cost for materials and time to salt/sand. And you will come up with what your cost will be to do the work. Oh and to be nice do the walkways for half the hourly rate you charge to plow


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

BrutusHD said:


> The garden at the top of the retaining wall is part of a hill that was dug out for the extra parking at the back of the building. The garden is their offices property so some should be fine to go there. There's lots of sand and **** in the mulch from all the other companies piling snow there


Fire away then.... adding the plow is probably a good idea. Push then blow over the wall. 20min job looks like an hour job.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

$4849.00 + Tax for clearing of the lot and walkways
$299.99 + Tax for sanding/salting of walkways
$????.?? + Tax for sanding of lot

Is this a seasonal or per storm? 

And if its per storm I might move to Canada 

Roughly in my neck of the woods a seasonal price for a property like that would be around $5 to $6 thousand and that's for around 60 inches of snow. In a off year it would be around 3-4 thousand

on a per storm roughly
2-3 $300
4-6 $400
7-9 $575
10-12 $775

and those prices are for plowing, sanding, sidewalks with salting.


----------

